# Couch surfing tribe.



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

For my 30th birthday, I want to do a road trip with my brother and do some couch surfing. Its a good way to get a feel for how the locals are, and what the US is really like and find that states hidden jems. Has anyone done something like this? Any tips on how to do it safely. I plan to go for about 7-10 days, and DD will stay behind with DH. I plan to skype with her and phone her everyday, and my mom will stay with my DH while he works, so that DD wont have to be homesick on top of missing her mom. (No flames over leaving her for 10 days please)

I figure MDC would have some mamas that have done this before.


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

hey Lydiah,

I did a couch surfing road trip last summer ( while 7 months pregnant!) I totally agree with you, it's a great way to travel for cheap, and I think you really get to know what's happening in all the places you stay, people are usually really excited to have you, and want to show off their hometowns. I had such a good time, I bet you will too.

I'm not sure how your planning to meet people to surf with but http://www.couchsurfing.org is a really great website. Myself and tons of friends have used this website, and none of us have had a bad experience. You make yourself a profile, and then search the towns you'll end up staying in for like-minded people.

On a side note, wouldn't it be cool to start a family couch surfing group? I would join! There's always a couch open here in Corpus Christi, come check out the Gulf!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I was looking at that site actually. Its nice to find an MDCer that actually used it before. Thanks for offering up a couch. If my brother and I make it that far east, I may check you out. 

My brother and I had a long chat about this last night. I gave hime till the end of April to get the ball rolling on his passport and stuff. He can be a bit flakey at times, but its a trip I really want to do.


----------

